

Ask HN: Review my task management startup - brianfaust

Rindle is a personal task management app that integrates with the tools you already use. Rindle will integrate with popular platforms like Gmail, Slack, Trello, Basecamp, and Github, allowing you to aggregate your tasks and move them through your own workflow.<p>We recently put up a landing page describing the product with a launch list signup.<p>I&#x27;m particularly looking for feedback on the product concept and the landing page UI&#x2F;messaging. I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts and suggestions.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rindle.io
======
detaro
You need to show some actual screenshots or an example interface. Your
graphics are sleek, but don't actually tell me how it works, especially how it
integrates with other services. Right now my feeling is "could be interesting,
but could also be useless, and I can't find out easily, so I'm not interested"

~~~
brianfaust
Thank you for the feedback. That is a strong point. We put up the graphics
until we have actual screenshots, which will be soon.

------
davidw
Seems like a _very_ crowded space to be in.

~~~
brianfaust
Yes, agreed. Thank you for the feedback. Our differentiator is in the fact
that we will aggregate your todos into one app, not replace tools you are
already using. It will also allow you to automatically generate tasks from
other tools like email and slack without manually typing them out.

For example, I use Trello, Slack, Gmail, and Anylist now, all which have tasks
embedded within.

Our hope is that will separate us from the crowd.

~~~
davidw
Are you going to charge money for it?

~~~
brianfaust
Yes, it will be a low monthly fee. Not final but we're discussing around
$12/mo.

~~~
davidw
That might be tough when people have other, free options.

